# CL- CNC Micro Mill X1 kit - $499 (Mountain View, CA)



## DAT510 (May 11, 2018)

Looks like someone started a CNC conversion and decided to purchase a pre-made one.  The price asked is less than the X1 Micro Mill alone.  With the Steppers, breakout board, etc., might be a deal for someone who's willing to put in a bit of sweat equity.






https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/d/cnc-micro-mill-x1-kit/6581685673.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From the CL:

Hi everyone!

I'm selling my Micro Mill X1. I have bought it several years ago as a fully manual mill, spend hundreds of hours to convert it to full CNC machine. All works which I have done I did on this mill and mini lathe 7x10. But In real world to make a CNC mill conversion you need a bigger mill then you are working on (look at links below.) So I gave up and bought EMCO F1 MILL (http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/F1_Mill.html) and interest to the X1 just totally disappeared.

links:
- I have this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Miniature-...282491529072?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10 
- What I wanted to build: https://einfach-cnc.de/x1_version_1.html or https://einfach-cnc.de/x1_version_2.html 

What is included in this sale:
- Micro Mill X1
- CNC kit (Controller, 3x motor drivers, 3x NEMA 23 stepper and power supply 36v)
- A box for it (gentle build by me from garbage)

note: everything is connected and almost works, but it requires some troubleshooting and fixes, some motor or a driver has a problem (it is losing steps) I don't remember which one or what exactly wrong.

It is only local sale, and I want $500 in cash for it.

So, if you have some questions or you want to see it please mail me.

Viktor.


----------

